
The Navy Is Arming Nuclear Subs with Lasers. No One Knows Why - elorant
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/navy-ships/a30647372/laser-nuclear-subs/
======
bigcohoneypot
Recently a usnavy sub had to shoot down a drone with a shotgun. A laser light
be more convient

